# gpx upload into older etrex legend?



## climnron (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an older etrex legend (bought in 2006 maybe). Anyway, is there a way to upload gpx files into this unit?


----------



## DirtRoadie (Sep 15, 2009)

climnron said:


> I have an older etrex legend (bought in 2006 maybe). Anyway, is there a way to upload gpx files into this unit?


Yes and no - depending to some extent on what you mean by "GPX *files*." 
Tracks, routes and waypoints can all be uploaded from stored gpx files 
The capacities for each will depend on the firmware version 
Garmin: eTrex Legend Updates & Downloads

You will need appropriate software to accomplish any of this.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

also note that not just ANY gpx file is appropriate here. Some website distribute files that contain an entire trail network (a spiderweb of trails with intersections) as a basic map. A computer can read such a file saved as a .gpx file correctly, and it will display on the computer screen correctly. this type of file is not appropriate for loading onto Garmin GPS receivers. Garmins will chop the file up into many, many individual segments and generally make a mess of things. You have to use different techniques to get a file like that into your GPS that generally require a decent amount of knowledge about computer mapping...or at least enough skill on the computer to figure it out.

so, if you want to load a track, that file must be a single continuous path (with backtracks and everything) in order to be read correctly by the Garmin.

additionally, while computers can read a .gpx file that contains both points AND tracks, your GPS cannot. points and tracks (and routes) must be in different files for the GPS.

My understanding is that Delorme GPS receivers handle .gpx files a bit differently and are a bit less rigid about the data in the files loaded onto them. I think that capability requires an upgrade to the software that comes with the GPS.

If you're talking about grabbing a .gpx from Garmin Connect or similar service and following it on a ride, then you should be good to go as long as your receiver can handle the size of the file. Some of the files from newer receivers can have as many as 10,000 track points and IIRC, the basic Legend will have trouble with that. But there are ways to "simplify" the file to reduce the number of track points to make it fit within a specified limit.


----------

